# New cyclist and lower back pain



## kardisa (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi all!

Although I have dabbled in cycling in the past, I've only recently come to realize that I *really* enjoy it and have started riding again. I bought a bike about a month ago from a friend and found someone to ride with after work. In the past week and a half, I've been on 6 rides, averaging 30km total distance (longest was 50km) with an average speed of 19km/h. I don't feel like I'm pushing it too hard, but my lower back has been giving me some issues over the past few days. I'm wondering if it's just my body getting used to the training, or a problem with my posture. Regarding the former...I used to be an athlete of sorts in that I've done 2 full marathons and 2 sprint triathlons. However, I haven't exercised regularly in over a year. I would, however, consider myself to be in decent physical condition.

This leads me to believe that the problem may lie in my posture, but I honestly don't know enough about the sport to tell. You can find a photo of me riding here: lh6.googleusercontent.com/-QXHBLE44ATo/TpvHf_QjcvI/AAAAAAAAA8w/GgdkEbj5sM8/s640/EDITIMG_2795small.jpg (add an https:// to the front). My seat is about an inch and a half higher than my handle bars, and it feels relatively comfortable when I'm riding it. 

Any idea what the problem may be?


----------



## sherlock (Aug 6, 2011)

Bring your hoods up a tad, and/or use your abs to maintain your position, not your back.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Are you regularly carrying a backpack?

Hard to tell from picture, but looks like your back might be a bit curved/hunched over. Your back should be fairly straight, and your shoulders more upright, not stooped over.

Your elbows should also have a fair bend to them; you shouldn't be riding "straight-armed" as doing so will cause your arms, hands, shoulders, and back to be sore.










Sheldon Brown's "Bicycling and Pain "


----------



## kardisa (Oct 17, 2011)

RJP Diver said:


> Are you regularly carrying a backpack?
> 
> Hard to tell from picture, but looks like your back might be a bit curved/hunched over. Your back should be fairly straight.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I almost always carry my backpack with me. There's not too much in it (flat kit, pump, ,multi-tool and my wallet) and it weighs maybe 1.5kg. I think I am riding with my back hunched. I take it I should be bending more from the hips?


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Correct posture will have the most impact, but the backpack sure isn't helping.

Ditch the backpack - jersey pockets and/or a seat bag will serve you well. It's not so much the weight, but the un-natural way your body holds itself to keep the straps in place.


----------



## kardisa (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I'm doing a 40km ride tomorrow and will make sure the backpack stays at home. Hopefully that will help a bit.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

One thing to consider is that your hamstrings might be tight, which can cause back pain. Cycling alone works the hams, but does not stretch them at all. So I would suggest trying some stretches during the day, 2 or 3 times, just to improve your flexibility. Hams and back. 

Along with others, I think bringing the hoods up and back a touch might help. And the backpack, even a light one, can make back issues worse.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

New to road riding, only a month, only 6 rides. I think you're just getting used to the road-bike position. Your lower back muscles are being used differently, and they're still getting strengthened for it. The backpack probably doesn't help. I'd say just give it some time. I don't see anything obviously wrong with your basic position.

One other suggestion. If you don't do this already, try changing position frequently during the ride. Ride on the tops, the hoods, the drops. Ride as upright as possible sometimes, and other times get as low as you can. And stand up every few minutes. The changes can give some muscles a break.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Kardisa, as a lifetime backache sufferer (5 decades both on & off the bike) I'm somewhat of an "expert" at the backache thing - on *my* backache anyway. It's the truth that no-one here can diagnose the cause and cure of your personal issue, but unless you seek the help of a qualified person - 2 years with a Physiotherapist helped me - then you're stuck with reading some suggestions via this forum. And here's mine.

It could be that you have just not adapted to the bike riding posture and that a perfect physical specimen with a perfectly fitted bike would have the same issues that you have until they adapt.

Yes, ditch the backpack and go with the smallest saddle pack you can manage and don't carry more stuff than you need (flat tire kit, broken chain kit and allen wrenches will suffice).

It would help us lots if you provided a side shot like the one shown (right side pedal dead level, elbows slightly bent) and a shot with the right crank at its lowest point.

You mentioned "I take it I should be bending more from the hips?" That was the #1 thing that my Physiotherapist had me work on. I do lots of practicing even in my computer chair (like I am now) - sitting upright with back hyperextended and bending at the hip. That's the position I adopt on the bike. That, plus very specific - for my condition - core strengthening exercises. My Physio video taped me while riding rollers and that showed her a few issues that I had.

One poster here mentioned tight hamstrings. I figure mine are very tight (I can reach about mid-shin) but she consider that this was plenty for me. It does not contribute to my backache issues.

I'd suggest you give it some time, work on some minor suggestions that you'll read in this thread and if you're not improving in a couple of months then seek out a good Physiotherapist. I didn't suggest a "bike fitter" at a local bike shop as who knows what their credentials are. I'd prefer you to post the photos I suggested and then sit back and listen to the opinions.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Another opinion from another newbie here.

Have you tried to do exercise specifically to strengthen your lower back? Before getting into cycling, I lifted a lot of weight, including working the back. Once I got into cycling, my back did get sore a 2-3 week period, but then the soreness went away. Now I can sit all day in my saddle and rock my hips to climb nasty mountains, up to 8 hrs at a time, and my back would only barely get sored (fatigued).

If you have a weak back, then taking the weight off of it will surely help, but problem is still the weak back, and it go away until you strenghten it up, either by exercising it with weight or through saddle time. Also, a strong back has many benefit in your physical too. So don't try to mask the problem with too many workarounds. Attack the problem with exercise. I'm assuming you don't have a history of back issues. If you have issue history or a back injury, then it's a different story.


----------



## teflondog (Aug 23, 2011)

Try riding consistently for a couple weeks and see if it goes away. If I skip a week of riding, I noticed that my lower back gets sore again when I first get back on the bike. Riding on the tops is also easier on my back since it puts me in a more upright position.


----------



## kardisa (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendations everyone! I've cycled an average of 40km a day with one "long" day of 62km over the past week, and the back pain is almost completely gone. I did tweak my position a bit and have almost managed to ditch the backpack. I think both things definitely helped. 

I'm also going to start adding lower back/core exercises to my training regimen, as I'm sure that will help considerably with my overall performance.


----------



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

Weird thing is I have a dislocated bulging disc on me lower back, been going to the chiropractor and orthopaedic doctors to help with my sciatica nerve causing me pain on me left leg, both of then recommended me to start cycling and not to wear me camelpack since I started a week ago I feel the pain slowly going away and can only hope it continues to improve as I do not want to have surgery..


----------

